# 180s and 360s help please!



## Devilbird (Oct 29, 2013)

Hey all looking for advice on how to do 180s and 360s as I'm getting serious about improving my riding this year and specifically want to learn some tricks as it's the area I'm most lacking.

My biggest issue with them when I've tried is not getting full rotation and often landing with the edge of my board down the slope which leads to falling. Also if I want to do it off natural features while going down the slope rather than in the park I'm having trouble getting the pop required. Am I supposed to flatten out at the last second before I jump or do I pop off an edge? If the latter how so because it feels awkward when I've tried it off my heel edge and I don't get nearly as much air.

Also any other tricks you suggest learning? (I've got board slides and basic grabs down decently well at this point.)


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

Serious question: Do you know how to carve and link turns?

Goto Youtube and look at snowboardaddiciton or google it.

There is also a discount link somewhere around here up top.


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

oh and also try How To Snowboard Videos, Tips & Snowboard Lessons - Snomie.com by our own Jed on here

and Free Learn to Snowboard Videos | SnowProfessor

They all have youtube channels as well.

Lots of free stuff out there.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

Well you'll want 180s both ways down before you attempt 3s. Starting with frontside 180s you'll want to pop off your toe edge, with a slight prewind as you approach the jump. Pop straight up off your toes and release the small windup, then stomp on your toe edge to ride away. Backside are a bit more tricky as you have to commit to landing blindly and make sure you come all the way around and continue down the mountain. If you are comfortable switch then backside 180s will be more natural to land. I'd master those before attempting the elusive 360


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

There's a lot of good tutorials out there, nobody could explain it all typing in a forum. Go watch YouTube, snowboard addiction and a few others just look up the trick by name. 

You won't get as much pop heel side unless you have a super good ollie, that comes in time, for now it's going to be hard to pop off your heels because that's not how your body is built. Your built to jump off your toes.

Anyways look up the tutorials on YouTube, seeing it is much better than reading.


----------



## Devilbird (Oct 29, 2013)

24WERD said:


> Serious question: Do you know how to carve and link turns?
> 
> Goto Youtube and look at snowboardaddiciton or google it.
> 
> There is also a discount link somewhere around here up top.


 To answer the question yes. I would consider myself on the low end of advance or maybe high intermediate in terms of general riding (down runs or in bowls) but on the park side I'm at the beginner level since I've never had the opportunity to just work on it on a consistent basis until now.


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

ryannorthcott said:


> Well you'll want 180s both ways down before you attempt 3s. Starting with frontside 180s you'll want to pop off your toe edge, with a slight prewind as you approach the jump. Pop straight up off your toes and release the small windup, then stomp on your toe edge to ride away. Backside are a bit more tricky as you have to commit to landing blindly and make sure you come all the way around and continue down the mountain. If you are comfortable switch then backside 180s will be more natural to land. I'd master those before attempting the elusive 360


If you try and LEARN front 1's, or 3's off your toes, your gonna have a bad time.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

How so? Never said anything about 3s off the toe but it only makes sense to learn 1s that way, it's the more natural body movement.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

As already mentioned, there are a lot of video tutorials out there that go over the basic steps. Watch them, figure out the basic steps and if you have any specific questions post it here and I'll help out, but honestly if I had to write a guide to 360s in text, it would be a few thousand words long at least since it's a very complicated topic.

Just keep in mind that spinning isn't one technique, it's several techniques put together at the same time (Pop + carving + Rotation + switch riding for those 180s) with a specific timing to when you have to do each skill and how you combine them, which is why it's so complicated and tricky to learn.

But yeah... lots of free trick tip videos out there that will go over the basics and you can come back here and ask if you need more detail on a specific area and I can break that down for you.

Oh and just one other thing I'd highly recommend.

Learn it on flat ground first. You can perfect and learn the entire 180 and 360 technique on flat ground first, then take it to jumps and small side hits afterwards. Spinning is mostly about timing each of the individual techniques to work together at the right time and by learning on green runs first you can keep working on that timing and try it 100+ times in a row with very low risk.

(edit - totally forgot I made this awhile ago. Here's a page of a ton of spinning tips I've written in the past: http://snomie.com/ultimate-guide-learning-360s-basic-snowboard-spins/

I've got a lot of free guides and content planned for the forum too, just been too busy to implement them - but hopefully I can get around to it soon, just need to find the time.)


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

The only thing you need to know is this. 

Master the 180 and all other spins will follow...and easily. 

Check out the 180 tutorial by Snowboard Addiction. Work on them, as the video shows, until you can do front and back 180's off mid size jumps. Jumping and landing into and out of a spin will teach you the edge and body control that you need for all spins. 360's will just come naturally. You won't even have to practice them.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Extremo said:


> 360's will just come naturally. You won't even have to practice them.


I don't know about that  Maybe you happened to be a quicker learner than others, but most people I've met don't naturally learn 360s like that, even if they have 180s figured out. Heck I had backside 180s on lock with perfect technique long before 360s 'clicked' for me and I had the luxury of high priced coaching 5 days a week.

Not that I'm saying you're lying or that mastering 180s first isn't good advice, OP should definitely do that and it's smart progression, but just trying to be realistic here. You have to be careful with automatically applying your own learning experience to everyone else since learning happens in a lot of different ways.

OP, don't be discouraged if the 360 doesn't happen naturally after 180s. 360s are kind of your first 'real' spin because 180s are a very small rotation that don't fully utilize all your spin technique in the same way a 360 would.

You don't need to really have extremely tight timing, edge control and body movement to land smooth 180s because of how little actual rotation is required, but once you move to 360s and 540s, all of that timing and control starts to become more of a factor and any flaws of slightly off timings will become more obvious, so they'll just be things you have to fix when the time comes.

You may find that you have 180s on lock, but then when it comes to 360s it starts to fall apart. That's normal so don't assume you're progress is slow or anything like that. It just means you know some of your timing is probably off.

Anyhow, don't want to write an essay on the science of spinning and how spin tricks progress, but do work on those 180s first, get them locked down, then progress to 360s and fix any issues with technique that eventually pop their head up when you do try to take that next step up.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

You can read about spins until you're blue in the face and it won't do a bit of good. You can only learn spins by practicing them. Check the vids to get an idea of what they should look like. 

Trust me, as you practice your 180's you'll acquire your edge and spin control, both jumping and landing. Once you have that down 360's will be almost effortless. You'll be progressing to 540's in no time. 

This is what they have all the 10 year olds doing up at the Waterville Academy...which is why they're all better riders than I am.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Extremo said:


> You can read about spins until you're blue in the face and it won't do a bit of good. You can only learn spins by practicing them. Check the vids to get an idea of what they should look like.
> 
> Trust me, as you practice your 180's you'll acquire your edge and spin control, both jumping and landing. Once you have that down 360's will be almost effortless. You'll be progressing to 540's in no time.
> 
> This is what they have all the 10 year olds doing up at the Waterville Academy...which is why they're all better riders than I am.


I'm not disagreeing with you on practice or watching trick tip videos. Not sure why you're thinking we're disagreeing on practice methods and what he should do here. Heck, I even guarantee that your advice is right and will speed up his progress because I teach people that exact same progression route and yes, learning 180s will give him better edge control and spin control.

I'm just trying to keep his expectations realistic and make sure he knows what to do if/when issues come up, especially considering he's learning by himself and doesn't have the same coaching support of those 10 year old kids that get immediate and constant feedback to improve their technique before taking it to 360s. Issues with timing and technique will happen transitioning from 180s to 360s, especially if you don't have constant coaching to fix every tiny mistake.


----------

